
NASA concerned about culture of “inappropriateness” at SpaceX - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/nasa-plans-invasive-review-of-spacex-after-musk-smoked-weed/
======
thecrumb
Even if they are all stoned I don't recall anyone at SpaceX mixing up metric /
english units...

